# Dentist from UK looking for a job in Singapore



## umsyumsy2

Hi I would like to relocate to Singapore in July 2012. I am a dentist from the UK and would like to know the best way of getting a job as a dentist. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

Your starting point would be the MOHH, or any of the hospitals, and then Singapore Dental Council, at College Road, who will need to do the temporary license for you

Coming from UK, I believe you are in the 'endorsed' list of degrees ?


----------



## umsyumsy2

Hey thanks for your response, I am in the endorsed list of degrees. I will do as you advised. I was wandering if there are any dentists from abroad who are now working in Singapore on the forum that I can contact?? Long shot i know.


----------



## simonsays

on this forum - a dentist ? Not that I know of .. haha

Gyn, ENT and Internal med - yeah, I know some .. but again, not in this forum


----------



## simonsays

sorry - double post ..

BTW, are you in Singapore, or have any contacts here ?


----------



## thirst4travel

Hello,
I happen to be an american dentist. However, a couple of months ago I remember seeing a company out of singapore recruiting western dentists. The name of the company is Q&M Dental Group. I am not sure if they are still actively recruiting but you could look them up online and maybe get in touch. There also is another company called Raffles Medical Group. They have a dental division. I hope this helps. I don't know much about the companies. I just happened to come across their recruitment ads. They are both in Singapore, though. Hope that helps you out a bit in your quest. By the way, I am not an expat. I just enjoy reading these forums. And, I happened to come across your post this evening just browing.
Good luck


----------



## simonsays

Q & M and Raffles are both "PRIVATE" dental groups, and yes, they are big (considering the size of Singapore, yeah, could call them big  )


----------



## umsyumsy2

Thanks for all your help, I will definitely contact those dental companies. I have a contact in Singapore but he is in the finance industry.


----------



## thirst4travel

Just out of curiosity, how have things been progressing?


----------



## keysyj

Hey, I am an Australian Dentist.

I had a pretty poor experience when I moved to Singapore, but I believe it was down to naivety and inexperience on my part. When you apply for a new job, just make sure you intensely inspect the clinic you will be working in, and ensure that the clinic they show you is THE clinic you will be working in. Check the scalers, expiry dates of materials, cleanliness etc.

I was taken to 1 clinic (their flagship), and I was a little dumb back then and signed up straight away to work, barely looked at the clinic (which seemed pretty nice). I was put in another clinic that was awful, out of date stock, broken scaler etc. I was pretty much on call 24-7. I bailed after a bit without pay. 

I would say that Singapore, for the most part is excellent, and I happened to get one of the only clinics that was a problem, but just be sure of yourself when you get there.

Let me know how you go, I would love to move back if I ever found a reliable clinic!!


----------



## toothdr

keysyj said:


> Hey, I am an Australian Dentist.
> 
> I had a pretty poor experience when I moved to Singapore, but I believe it was down to naivety and inexperience on my part. When you apply for a new job, just make sure you intensely inspect the clinic you will be working in, and ensure that the clinic they show you is THE clinic you will be working in. Check the scalers, expiry dates of materials, cleanliness etc.
> 
> I was taken to 1 clinic (their flagship), and I was a little dumb back then and signed up straight away to work, barely looked at the clinic (which seemed pretty nice). I was put in another clinic that was awful, out of date stock, broken scaler etc. I was pretty much on call 24-7. I bailed after a bit without pay.
> 
> I would say that Singapore, for the most part is excellent, and I happened to get one of the only clinics that was a problem, but just be sure of yourself when you get there.
> 
> Let me know how you go, I would love to move back if I ever found a reliable clinic!!


Hi trying to pm you but can't need to talk about the above topic. 
Any chance of you trying to open up your pm???
Thanks
Toothdr


----------

